# XAMPP Server start nicht richtig [Linux]



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe leider das Problem, dass mein XAMPP (LAMPP) Installation unter Linux nicht richtig startet.

Der Apache Web Server ist leider der einzige der Startet und nicht sofort runter fährt.
Der MySQL und der ProFTPD "starten" sind dann aber sofort wieder down.

Wie bekomme ich raus, welche Prozesse/ Anwendungen dafür verantwortlich sind, dass ich diese Probleme habe? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Supercomputer


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

Welche Linuxversion wird verwendet?

Wie hast du den Apache den installiert? Über die Softwareverwaltung oder die Konsole?
Mit dieser Anleitung habe ich meinen Apache installiert: Welche Linuxversion wird verwendet?


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Linux Version: Linux Mint 13 Mate
Linuxkernel: 3.2.0-60-generic

Den .run Installer von der apache frends Seite.

Habe den XAMPP Server normal installiert, dann deinstalliert weil ich ihn nicht mehr brauchte.
Nach der erneuten Installation nun dieser Fehler


----------



## Saguya (10. Juli 2014)

Mal überhaupt in die Logs geschaut, warum die dienste nicht laufen?


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> Mal überhaupt in die Logs geschaut, warum die dienste nicht laufen?


 
ALLE Logs sind leer


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juli 2014)

Warum installierst du den Kram den nicht aus der Paketverwaltung? Hat das einen besonderen Grund? Da ist der ganze LAMPP Stack ja quasi dabei. Das löst zwar dein konkretes Problem nicht, aber wäre ein Workaround ^^


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Die .run ist aktuell als das Zeug von der Paketverwaltung

Würde gerne Linux Mint 17 nutzen, doch bereits 14 Bootet von dem System nicht.


----------



## Saguya (10. Juli 2014)

Also erst mal muss man wissen, warum die dienste nicht laufen (wobei apache2 sowieso müll ist  )
Du kannst entweder die Dienste mal im Debug Modus laufen lassen oder ganz banal einfach mal in der Console */etc/init.d/apache2 restart* eingeben, ausserdem sollte man das Zeug schon selber bauen, wenn man das benutzen will und nicht die Pakete von den Diensten nehmen.

Wobei mir jetzt die Frage stellt, du benutzt L Mint, wozu brauchst du da ein Webserver?


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Um PHP Scripte zu testen ohne einen Webhoster zu bemühen.
Die Terminal Ausgabe:

/opt/lampp/lampp restart
Restarting XAMPP for Linux 1.8.3-4...
XAMPP: Stopping Apache...ok.
XAMPP: Stopping MySQL...not running.
XAMPP: Stopping ProFTPD...not running.
XAMPP: Starting Apache...ok.
XAMPP: Starting MySQL...ok.
XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...fail.
XAMPP:  Another FTP daemon is already running.

MySQL läuft trozdem nichts 
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, welcher FTPD da läuft


----------



## Saguya (10. Juli 2014)

Supercomputer schrieb:


> Um PHP Scripte zu testen ohne einen Webhoster zu bemühen.
> Die Terminal Ausgabe:
> 
> /opt/lampp/lampp restart
> ...



Nehme mal an, da läuft der FileZilla WebFTP oder wie das ding bei XAMPP heisst.

wenn du nur PHP-Scripte testen willst, kannst du Xampp auch unter Win benutzen, da brauchste kein Linux extra installieren. Wenn du aber Linux unbedingt benutzen willst, dann benutze eine VM installiere dir da, Linux und lass den Xampp mist weg. Wenn du kA davon hast wie du einen Webserver richtig aufsetzt, dann lies mal HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials und benutze keine Apache2 als Main Webserver sondern dann eher, Nginx + PHP-FPM ist zwar minimal etwas aufwendiger das zeug zu installieren, aber wenn es läuft, dann läuft es viel stabiler, als der Apache müll


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze Linux freiwillig und es ist auf allen meinen Systemen installiert. Windoof kommt mir nicht aufs System. 

Bei XAMPP unter Linux heißt es ProFTPD.
Unter Windows ist es der Filezilla.


Ich weiß ja, wie ich einen Server aufsetze, jedoch habe ich das Problem, das irgend ein Hintergrunddienst läuft, der nicht im Systemmonitor angezeigt wird.

Ich frage ja auch nicht "Wie setzt man einen Server auf", sondern "Wie bekomme ich raus, welche Prozesse/ Anwendungen dafür verantwortlich sind, dass ich diese Probleme habe?"


----------



## Saguya (10. Juli 2014)

Hab ich vorhin schon erwähnt, Google mal Debug für MySQL etc.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Anscheinend läuft ein anderer proftpd 
Das ist die Terminal Ausgabe bei lsof -i tcp:21 ist diese: 

COMMAND  PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
proftpd 1469 proftpd    2u  IPv6   9169      0t0  TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)


Wie bekomme ich den aus dem Autostart raus?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

Warum läuft den Mint 14 nicht? Selbst bei meinem 6 Jahre alten Laptop läuft Mint 16 ohne Probleme.
Was für ein System verwendest du denn?


Versuche doch mal die Anleitung aus dem Ubuntu-wiki, die ich vorhin gepostet habe. Da ich auch PHP-Webseiten programmiere habe ich mir damit auf meinem System ein Apache eingerichtet um die Änderung gleich sehen zu können.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum läuft den Mint 14 nicht? Selbst bei meinem 6 Jahre alten Laptop läuft Mint 16 ohne Probleme.
> Was für ein System verwendest du denn?


 
Wenn der Computer doch nur 6 Jahre alt währe.
Ich habe ein Sockel 754 System, mit folgenden Daten:

AMD Sempron 3400+ @ 2,0 GHz (Single-Core)
1 GB DDR 400 RAM @ 217 MHz
Das einzig neue ist die Grafikkarte:
Zotac GT 610 PCI Edition, da kein PCIe Slot vorhanden ist. 

Mit sudo fuser -k -n tcp 21
Habe ich den anderen FTP Deamon nun gekillt, der den ich laufen lassen möchte Läuft jetzt auch.
Nur ist der MySQL Server noch down.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

MySQL Läuft jetztz auch 3307 statt 3306.

Da auf Port 3306 irgendetwas ist, was nach dem killen sofort wieder da ist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

Supercomputer schrieb:


> Da auf Port 3306 irgendetwas ist, was nach dem killen sofort wieder da ist.


 
Was läuft denn da? Vielleicht mal mit Wireshark o.ä. das Netzwerk abscannen.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

Wireshark gibt mir die Meldung:

"There are no interfaces to capture"


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2014)

Saguya schrieb:


> viel stabiler, als der Apache müll


 Hast du irgendwelche stichhaltigen Argumente dafür?

MfG Jimini


----------

